# Phrag problems.



## blondie (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi 

So in the last two weeks this has happened. I got something last year and I had a spray with insectercide and it clearned it up all summer. Yet it is back again and I don't know where it has come from.

Its only on certain plants, most that it happened to last time but a new one as well. I recently sprayed for mealy bug, a in July and very early September. I mainly use Pravardo ultermate bug killer as It one of the only avalible insectercides around. 

What do people think it is as its keep happening.

Phrag Nitidissimum







Phrag Schroederae







Phrag schlimii










Phrag Ruby Slippers this is new plant of this year and first time its been effected.







Phrag Grande







Many thanks in advance


----------



## troy (Sep 29, 2018)

It looks like mite damage


----------



## monocotman (Sep 30, 2018)

It could be a combination of the summers hot weather and the spray. Both events can be stressful and combining the two can lead to this sort of damage.
David


----------



## Ray (Sep 30, 2018)

I see that Provanto is an emulsion of oil in water. Oils sitting on the leaf surface, when exposed to sunlight – even fairly briefly, – can cause such burning. Applying oils to plants that are warm (i.e., other than first thing in the morning) can also do that.


----------



## abax (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks like bad timing with an oil spray to me.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2018)

Wipe down with water and alcohol.


----------



## eteson (Oct 4, 2018)

Check for thrips or mites.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks like a phytotoxic reaction to me. Oil emulsion spray combined with high temps/sunlight could be the culprit.


----------



## blondie (Oct 9, 2018)

thanks for all the advice, I have removed all the damage and will keep an eye out incase any more happens.


----------

